# Форум для размышляющих > Ты не один... >  Выход из ситуации

## CRIME

Не знаю в какой раздел можно было тему создать решил здесь. Мне вот интересно услышать ваше мнение и какой бы вы вариант выбрали ? Например у вас есть 3 варианта: 1. Вы богатый человек и у вас есть связи в криминале и вы решили ими воспользоваться чтобы купить оружие и покончить жизнь свою самоубийством;
2. Я понимаю что не хорошо знать своё будущие заранее, но если у вас нету другого выхода из ситуации. Вы верите в магию пришли к гадалке и та вам предсказало дату вашей смерти вам это не понравилось по причине то что долго ждать нужно, однако мне кажется что зная дату свою вы можете процесс ускорить чтобы быстрее умереть;
3. Вам не хватает острых ощущение и вы видите экстрим как выход чтобы не думать о плохих мыслей к примеру: вы не боитесь проехать на максимальной скорости машины и не попасть в аварию;
4. С горя напиться одному вином красным или пивом и умереть от холода  или отравлением алкоголем если это поможет. Если вы спросите зачем богатому человеку умирать когда у него и так всё есть ? Отвечу: не совсем, я придерживаюсь такого мнение что настоящую любовь за деньги не купишь деньги они ведь не вечные тоже самые миллионеры например могут всё спустить в казино и проиграть или ваш бизнес разорился а вот ваша девушка которая привыкла к шопингу и дорогим подаркам каждый день захочет ли с вами остаться узнав что вы бедный человек ? Извините, если зря тему создал и не понятно что написал я.

----------


## Unity

1. В Этом мире так много существ, более достойных смерти, нежель Вы. Может быть, стоит приберечь патрон для таковых?..
3. Ищущие экстрима на деле ведь ищут… ясного состояния сознания, «изменённого» по отношенью к «норме» (при котором _без конца страдаем_, — то слабее, то отчаяннее — минимумы боли почитая «благом»), — может быть, даже и не понимая этого. 
Экстремалы в драйве; творцы — в вдохновения экстазе; хирурги — в своих операциях; музыканты — в собственной игре. 
Каждый ищет… _эту медитацию_. 
Обыватели (или, может, ангелы[?]), — в Любви… 
Выбирайте, что Вам ближе к сердцу. Каждому своё.
4. Настоящая Любовь… То с чего мы вышли _до рождения_, — то, к чему стремимся после до последних дней… 
Её стоит и искать, — более не прожигая время на все мысли, кои не к лицу Вам, кои ровным счётом ничего не меняют к лучшему!

----------


## Dementiy

> Настоящая Любовь… То с чего мы вышли _до рождения_, — то, к чему стремимся после до последних дней…


 Термин "любовь" слишком испорчен людьми: смешан с грязью, замылен, искажен вплоть до обратных значений.
Как насчет того чтобы использовать для этого чувства другое слово?

----------


## _lamer

> Настоящая Любовь… То с чего мы вышли до рождения, — то, к чему стремимся после до последних дней…


   Люди по-разному реагируют на разрыв с сим источником. Ты вообразил, что всё ещё с ним связан, тогда как всего лишь научился как призрак стима (хр.принцесса) варить в себе собственные соки, извлекая из ливера некоторую долю замкнутого удовольствия.



> Термин "любовь" слишком испорчен людьми: смешан с грязью, замылен, искажен вплоть до обратных значений.
> Как насчет того чтобы использовать для этого чувства другое слово?


   Не, речь как раз не о человеческом. Видимо, человек помнит _руку_ своего неведомого создателя и потом ищет в наркотиках и влюблённостях что-то хоть отдалённо напоминающее любовь. Я прекрасно осознаю, что оторван от центра самого себя, я не буду врать как траумерей или unity - я отпал как ветвь от древа жизни, поэтому мне всё хуже и хуже, но мне особо нечего предъявить. Я критичен к себе. Любовь - это состояние, в котором мыслишь абсолютно просто, на каком-то довербальном уровне, это ощущение желания отдачи, ты как некое солнце, сгусток энергии, изливающийся на всех без исключения, и ты видишь, что страдание людей в их отдалённости от источника жизни. В таком состоянии ты готов на любую жертву, хоть жги, хоть режь. Думаю, мученики древности в таком настрое и шли на смерть.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Ты вообразил, что всё ещё с ним связан, тогда как всего лишь научился как призрак стима (хр.принцесса) варить в себе собственные соки, извлекая из ливера некоторую долю замкнутого удовольствия.


 Дешёвую самогонку  хлещем,  короче.  А  кто-то  ещё  и  с голубыми  примесями.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> 1. Вы богатый человек и у вас есть связи в криминале и вы решили ими воспользоваться чтобы купить оружие и покончить жизнь свою самоубийством;


 Естественно  первый  вариант, чё  тут  думать-то.  Хотя если бы  я  был  сыном  миллионера, то  миру  пришлось  бы  гораздо  более  худо.  Записями  на форумах  он  бы  не  отделался.

Хотя не,  чё   я  гоню..  Я бы  подсел  на   наркоту  и ушёл  в  нирвану.   Растворился в своём  существовании   гораздо  больше  чем я  это   делаю  сейчас.

----------


## lisenok

А как по мне, так мне ни один вариант не подходит, хотя первый из предложенных самый реальный и нормальный. Я им бы только воспользовалась по другому, т.к. я боюсь боли, то я бы лучше себе купила побольше наркоты и сдохла от передоза, при этом еще бы и удовольствие получила (я имею в виду состояние, которое дает наркотик). Умереть находясь в состоянии нирваны это же просто мечта!

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Я им бы только воспользовалась по другому, т.к. я боюсь боли,


 А какая  боль   при  выстреле  в  мозг?  

Естественно, хотя бы  для  того  чтобы  решиться, я  бы  выпил  литров  пять-семь,  не  меньше.
Отписался  бы  что  ни  о чём  не жалею.

Мне  всегда  представлялась  комбинация  -  встать ещё  на  краю  дома  вдобавок. Для  верности.

----------


## Unity

* Никто, покамест живой, не оторван от Древа, — но может _уверовать в это_, испив страданий, _впав в состояние кошмарного сна_…

----------


## _lamer

> * Никто, покамест живой, не оторван от Древа, — но может _уверовать в это_, испив страданий, _впав в состояние кошмарного сна_…


   Сгинь от меня, лживая ветка. Даже у ада есть этажи.

----------


## Traumerei

> Как насчет того чтобы использовать для этого чувства другое слово?


 Моё предложение - использовать слово "_агапэ_". Впрочем, это лишь один из видов любви по классификации Платона. Некоторым, тяготеющим к эросу, оно явно не подходит. 



> я не буду врать как траумерей или unity - я отпал как ветвь от древа жизни, поэтому мне всё хуже и хуже, но мне особо нечего предъявить


 В чём проявляется наше "отпадение" ? 


> Если отломить ветку, то листья на ней почернеют, но не опадут. Гален сделал вывод о «запрограммированности» смерти листьев, а саму программу назвал апоптозом (буквальный перевод с греческого — «листопад»)


 


> И если вы не живёте
> То вам и не, то вам и не
> То вам и не умирать
> Не умирать


 Или, о Traumerei непосредственно (из стихов на ныне почившем сайте pages of pain) - " дело в том что я намного живее, только это в этом мире изъян"

----------


## _lamer

> В чём проявляется наше "отпадение" ?


   В том, что я так сказал.

----------

